# Do You Know Linux?



## AVG-JOE (Jun 4, 2011)

If you do and you're looking for work, there are several billboards up in the Orlando, FL area advertising for your skills.

Web Hosting Services, Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting, and Dedicated Servers by HostGator


----------



## waltky (Jun 4, 2011)

If you have broadband...

... Ubuntu is the way to go...

... `specially if you're into image editing.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 4, 2011)

He's the one with the blanket, right?


----------

